# [MySQL] Zusammengesetzter Primär Schlüssel / Composite Key



## Thomas Darimont (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

So definiert man in MySQL zusammengesetzte Primärschlüssel:

```
create table colors(id varchar(6) not null, name varchar(32) not null, PRIMARY KEY(id,name));
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## askon (21. April 2008)

moin moin zusammen,

angenommen ist die Spalte farbeid - statt name - als fremdschlüssel auf eine andere Tabelle?
DB = Mysql

create table mytable(
id int not null, farbeid int not null, ....,
Foreign Key (farbeid) references tabelleA(id),
PRIMARY KEY (id, farbeid))ENGINE=Innodb;

Co bekomme ich: 

#1005 - Can't create table './example/mytable.frm' (errno: 150) 

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------

